
Putin Is Building a Great Russian Firewall - walterbell
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-26/putin-is-building-a-great-russian-firewall
======
woodandsteel
This is happening because Putin is a dictator, and so he hates the free flow
of information, or anything else associated with democracy.

And for those who say in the US we have the NSA spying on citizens, I say yes,
and that's bad, but the flow of information is still a hundred times more
free.

